# NI/Newry shopping - what about post-Xmas Sales?



## marcellaf (4 Dec 2008)

Hi all, 

At the risk of opening another can of worms, here goes!

Are there even more bargains/value to be had post Christmas, based on previous years?  

Do most shops in the area have the usual 'January sales'?

I'm not going to get to Newry before Christmas, but might make a trip up after the 26th for a look.  Would it be even more manic then I wonder?  Hopefully not.

Can anyone remember what it was like last year, did prices go down much?


----------



## Dubliner28 (4 Dec 2008)

Just be careful if you get an electrical appliance thats faulty its a nightmare to replace.
Got a hair-dyer (Boots bout €45 cheaper) as a present for sister in law and it didnt work.Brought it back and replaced no problem but recieved another faulty one which last bout 2-3 weeks.
Just be careful when purchasing stuff like that,


----------



## enoxy (4 Dec 2008)

Sainsburys will have a big sale starting 26 dec so will go up for that.


----------



## marcellaf (5 Dec 2008)

Great, sounds like a plan.  I have quite a few birthdays coming up in the first few months of the year, and also a significant birthday myself so might go up to stock up on booze & presents.
Cheers.


----------



## eamonn123456 (27 Dec 2008)

Anywhere good for me to buy a TV, hi-fi, washing machine and fridge freezer, that would deliver to north Mayo?


----------

